# My War of the Worlds Alien kit



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just finished this Pegasus model kit of the alien from War Of The Worlds. The painting on the alien itself was a challenge, but it wa sstill enjoyable to do. 

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/War Of The Worlds Alien/03.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/War Of The Worlds Alien/04.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/War Of The Worlds Alien/02.jpg

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac78/Alfie45/War Of The Worlds Alien/01.jpg

Sean


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

wow, very nice, nice detailing work.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good Most excellent!!:thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

great paint job!.. im waiting for these to get over to the UK!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks, fellas! This was a fun one to do. 

Sean


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Very ghostly, and shows off the detail of the figure nicely.
Great take on the subject!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks! I was going for an other-worldly look for the alien. 

Sean


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Very fine work. The base is outstanding as well!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking! What is that stuff on the floor, that red rubbery good from one of those spray cans??? How did you come up with the alien (can't say Martian or I get in trouble here) color scheme? Did the movie give a good indication because it has been so long since I've seen it I don't remember. My kit is on its' way but I doubt I will start it anytime soon.

Bob K.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Again another great job on this kit! I was thinking I would not do this one as I am not really into the "newer" monsters and aliens etc. But I just may change my habits on this one. BTW they are Martians, at least they are from the old radio broadcast. I thought it was the same in the films???

Rob


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Rob P. said:


> Again another great job on this kit! I was thinking I would not do this one as I am not really into the "newer" monsters and aliens etc. But I just may change my habits on this one. BTW they are Martians, at least they are from the old radio broadcast. I thought it was the same in the films???
> 
> Rob


Actually that was my interpretation. Who else would they be as in the story they definitely came from Mars. Anyway, the guy who jumped on my case a couple of times for calling them "Martians" has been banned. LOL I think his reaction to my logically calling them Martians was indicative of deeper problems! LOL

Bob K.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Sounds like maybe that fella just did not get the idea of science fiction! Being from Mars just makes the story hit closer to home.

Rob


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Model Maker said:


> Very fine work. The base is outstanding as well!


Thanks, MM! 



rkoenn said:


> Great looking! What is that stuff on the floor, that red rubbery good from one of those spray cans??? How did you come up with the alien (can't say Martian or I get in trouble here) color scheme? Did the movie give a good indication because it has been so long since I've seen it I don't remember. My kit is on its' way but I doubt I will start it anytime soon.
> 
> Bob K.


Thank you, Bob! The red stuff on the floor is supposed to be the "vines" that covered everything in the film. You see it in the basement scene in Tim Robbins' house. The Martians created it in an effort to try and "terraform" the earth to their liking (at least that was what I got from it; somebody I know has the theory that they were just polluting the Earth with it). 

The color scheme was born of frustration, mainly. I originally tried a grayish color scheme with faint dark stripes, sort of what they looked like in the film (and on the box). But that didn't work out as well as I'd liked, so I went with the Tropical Blue base, with recesses done in Uniform Blue. Then I drybrushed the alien with a mixture of Tropical Blue/Flat White. I was still going for a deathly pale, unearthly color. 



Rob P. said:


> Again another great job on this kit! I was thinking I would not do this one as I am not really into the "newer" monsters and aliens etc. But I just may change my habits on this one. BTW they are Martians, at least they are from the old radio broadcast. I thought it was the same in the films???
> 
> Rob


Thanks, Rob! I don't remember the '05 film actually referring to them as Martians. But since that film tried to be more faithful to the original novel, then it stands to reason that they would be Martians. Whatever your preference is, I guess. 

Sean


----------

